# Power DVD 10 funktioniert nicht mehr



## jobo (12. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,
ich wollte vorhin "The Day After Tomorrow" auf BD mit meinem LiteOn IHOS104-37 ansehen. Als Abspielprogramm wollte ich das beim Laufwerk beigelegt Power DVD 10 nehemen, wie ich es immer mache.
Doch leider kam beim Versuch der Wiedergabe die Meldeung "Power DVD funktioniert nicht mehr". Auch DVDs über das LiteOn und mein anders DVD-Laufwerk sowie dei Wiedergabe von Musik aus meiner Musikbibiothek werden sofort mit der Meldung quittiert. 
Nätürlich habe ich PowerDVD neu installiert, die neustes Update bei Cyberlink geladen und den neusten Catalyst (12.4) installiert. Alles half nichts. Es ist keine Wiedergabe möglich egal wie und was. 

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Was kann ich tun?

Wäre echt super toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. 

LG


----------



## Blue-Hawaii (13. Mai 2012)

Naja normal ist das nicht aber veruch mal nen anderen Player,Media player classic oder Nero Showtime zb.


----------



## jobo (13. Mai 2012)

Thx für deine antwort. Alle anderen Player spielen alles aus blu ray ab, da der Code ja nicht offen ist und ich sonst nur freeware hab. Also am LW liegts net.

Edit: Hi, habe mir mal eine Demo von Power DVD 10 geholt. Die stürzt auch sofort ab. Eine Demo von Win DVD verhält sich genau so. Gleich nach dem öffnen, egal wie, immer sofortiger Absturz. 
Nero funktioniert, aber die Demo spielt keine BD...

Alle Programme, die BDs abspieln können streiken, egal was man mit ihnen machen will. Alles anderen (Media Player, VLC, Nero...) funktioneiren tadellos.


----------



## drWatson (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo jobo!

Stürzt das Programm sofort beim Start ab oder erst nach dem öffnen der BluRay?
Welche Auslösung hat dein Monitor? Ich hab auch das Problem, dass WinDVD sofort nach dem Start immer anstürtzt.
Das trat jedoch erst auf, seit ich einen Monitor mit ner Auflösung über FullHD habe...


----------



## jobo (20. Mai 2012)

Hi, 
nach den hundertsten Neuinstallieren und Updates von Windows ging es endlich wieder. Alle Programme. 
Einen FulHD Monitor habe ich schon seit zwei Jahren. Bluray ohne FullHD Auflösung macht ja net so viel Sinn...


----------

